# OH-PA TRANSPORT- *RESOLVED*



## Haley (Nov 3, 2007)

Im trying to figure out if a transport would be possible for 8 of these 35 bunnies we just rescued to get from Michgan to Philadelphia, PA tomorrow.

We thought they were all separated by sex but it turns out 8 girls were in with the boys. We need to have them spayed asap to avoid further complications of this rescue. 

So were trying to move them tomorrow if at all possible. I have offered to drive them as far as Toledo or a little further east. Is there anyone in the Cleveland/Akron/Pittsburgh/Harrisburg/Philadelphia areas who could help? 

This is pretty desperate :shock:


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Jazzaroosky (Nov 3, 2007)

Ahhh...I wish I could help with this, but I'm 3 hours southwest of Cleveland. 

I'll crosspost on The Lagomorph Lounge, as well as some of the Yahoo Pet Transport Groups I subscribe to.


----------



## jam224 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, Jessica, for spreading the word!!

If DH and I were to help, it would only be as far as Toledo also. I forwarded the email to see if there are any contacts in that area who can help.

Is there anyway to get some of them spayed in this area if the transport falls through?


----------



## jam224 (Nov 3, 2007)

Also, Alohi from LL has offered to help with the last leg of this trip: from Harrisburg to Philly, PA. (Haley, did you get that email?)


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer!

If we absolutely cannot move them, we will do our best to have them done here. The problem is that the s/n are basically free in PA. Here they would be anywhere from 45-80 and we would have trouble getting them all in asap. 

Huron Valley is booked up through December so we would have to try to use some different vets that Midwest uses. But regardless it would be eating up about 500.00 of our donation money that we need to use elsewhere...


----------



## jam224 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Huron Valley is booked up through December so we would have to try to use some different vets that Midwest uses. But regardless it would be eating up about 500.00 of our donation money that we need to use elsewhere...


Wow. Through December!:shock: That's really great that they can get spayed for free in PA!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 3, 2007)

ok i am in upper bucks county and dont know the exact locations, but i have to go to willow grove tommorrow to pick up a few pigs, so can someone tell me exactly what the legs are?



if someone could get them to me i coul probablly get them into philly, but i have to be in willow grove by 12 which means i have to leave my house at 11 so let me know if i could be of help. Where in philly are they going




edited to add- i can get them to northeast philly, not to the sanctuary itself, i hope i can still help. Chester county is too far for me to do from where i am coming from. i hope to hear from someone before it is too late to set anything up


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2007)

Well it looks like someone fromLL has offered to do the Harrisburg to Philadelphia leg if we can get this going. 

Its not looking good though. We need someone around Toledo to meet someone near North Canton and someone near Pittsburg as well.


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 3, 2007)

Can someone bring the bun from the Toledo area to just south of Cleveland? I could possibly pick up in Strongsville, OHor Brunswick, OH off Route 71 and go to North Canton. I can't be in the car any longer than that since I am having some serious spasms and cramping in my back and sides from my last surgery.

If so, please try and post by midnight.


Haley I PM'd you as well and included some contact info.


----------



## jam224 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Its not looking good though. We need someone around Toledo to meet someone near North Canton and someone near Pittsburg as well.


Stink.  I've been logged into both boards and my email all day/night... I'm sorry there wasn't a better turnout. I'll check up with you all in the morning.


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't been able to reach the Fremont HRS members. I was going to offer them bribes to drive to my house.

Don't forget the time change tonight.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish I could help since I am in Weirton Wva. But I work all of this week. Gas is also hurting us as well other wise I would help if someone is between Toledo and Weirton.

I hope this works out for yall soon.


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks SPM. We actually decided to just have them spayed here. I was able to get all 8 of them in (1 today and 7 tomorrow) for their spays. So they will all stay here for another 3 weeks and then go to PA.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe then I can help. Never know. Oooh it would have been nice to save some money, but at least you got them spayed.


----------



## Penna (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response. I know it's too late (I've been out of town and busy with other things). Iwish I could have helped. I can't drive...nor do I have a car though. But as soon as I can legally drive, I will be helping out with anything that I can.

Good to hear you got them spayed.


----------

